# O MeteoPT já chegou ao Hi5!



## Zoelae (16 Dez 2006 às 01:39)

O Nuno (MeteoPtg) criou lá um grupo, só temos de ingressar lá.
Pode ser que assim o fórum se torne mais conhecido!

http://www.hi5.com/friend/group/displayGroupFront.do?groupId=1533235


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 16:52)

ja tou la


----------



## João (18 Dez 2006 às 17:33)

E eu tb!


----------



## Zoelae (16 Jan 2007 às 21:33)

ola pxl queria só relembrar que temos 2 grupos no hi5, o meteopt e o meteorologia, pena é k ainda estão vazios!


----------



## mocha (17 Jan 2007 às 10:49)

o de meteorologia não encontro


----------



## Zoelae (17 Jan 2007 às 11:52)

mocha disse:


> o de meteorologia não encontro



cá está
http://www.hi5.com/friend/group/displayGroupFront.do?groupId=1481817


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jun 2007 às 16:25)

Eu tambem ja estou la.....my name Rogerio  ..quando quiserem visitar estejam a vontade


----------

